# Danced a jig



## student123 (Nov 29, 2010)

Less than 30 minutes ago I danced a jig around my workshop after this happened:

http://img263.imageshack.us/img263/6273/3t8.mp4


First engine.

Far too excited to do a coherent post, back later.

Mike


----------



## wheeltapper (Nov 29, 2010)

I cant get it to play. :'( :'(

Roy


----------



## kcmillin (Nov 29, 2010)

Great Job Mike, nothing like the feeling of making an engine and seeing it run.

Kel


----------



## kjk (Nov 29, 2010)

Well done Mike - what's engine #2?


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Nov 29, 2010)

Congratulations!!! You've got to get a photo-bucket free account. Your video doesn't show up----Just a blank screen.---Brian


----------



## Captain Jerry (Nov 29, 2010)

Mike

The video showed just fine here. Now how about a video of the jig?

Jerry


----------



## bearcar1 (Nov 29, 2010)

Nice going and congratulations!! It runs and the flywheel has no visible wobble, well done indeed! Can't wait to see what will be next young man. BRAVO! Thm:
 and yes, we've not been witness to a happy dance (jig??) for quite some time now. ;D
BC1
Jim


----------



## GailInNM (Nov 29, 2010)

Congratulations, Mike. Now you are hooked.
I guess this as close to as jig as we can do online with you.
 th_wav th_wav
Gail in NM


----------



## kustomkb (Nov 29, 2010)

Congratulations Mike!! It's a great feeling.

I dance a jig every time.


----------



## rcmadness (Nov 29, 2010)

Great job Mike, it always makes me smile to finally get one to run after hours of metal removal.

I only dance jigs when a steal swarf comes off the lathe and attaches to my person somewhere. Last time it was to my upper lip and I smelled burning flesh before the pain hit. I danced a heck of a jig on that one. ;D


----------



## AllThumbs (Nov 29, 2010)

Spectacular!


----------



## tel (Nov 30, 2010)

Onya Mike!


----------



## arnoldb (Nov 30, 2010)

Congratulations Mike ;D
Your persistence paid off!

Regards, Arnold


----------



## student123 (Nov 30, 2010)

Guys,

First off thanks for these replies.
Also a huge thanks to all the members who have helped me turn this:







into this:







(can you believe I took 380 photos!)

Still too elated to think about the next one at the moment..

Roy & Brian.
If it helps I've posted a source for a quite good (& free) video software program:
http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/index.php?topic=11519.0


Especial thanks to John / Bogs, if you're reading this, thanks for the invite from away back , if the offer's still on, I may yet need to avail myself of a visit.

And also to Jim, helping me see the way to the mountain top - the view from there is pretty good!


Mike


----------



## itowbig (Nov 30, 2010)

whhoooo right on man  woohoo1  :bow:


----------



## steamer (Nov 30, 2010)

itowbig  said:
			
		

> whhoooo right on man  woohoo1  :bow:



That sums it up quite nicely!  I remember my first one starting....to the dismay of my brother in law who thought I'd never do it......HEHEHEHHEHEH  makes me grin everytime :big:

And a karma for ya

Dave


----------



## doc1955 (Nov 30, 2010)

There is nothing like the first one. It has been some time since my first but it did hook me. I like the challenge and you I believe will also as you find more and more you just have to do.
*GOOD JOB!!!!*


----------



## Cedge (Nov 30, 2010)

Mike the victory can only be all the sweeter when you consider the uphill battle you've waged from a cold start. I've watched your progress with a keen eye and you never wavered.... even against some pretty large odds. I'm impressed with the results and proud of you for displaying such determination and perseverance. Something that seems to be a rarity these days. Takes some guts to perform your first build right out there in the public eye.... eh?

Ya done good..... CONGRATS!!!

Steve


----------



## Longboy (Jan 1, 2011)

Ah yes! Got another one hooked on the drug of choice.......cutting metal! :big:


----------

